# Wo bekommt man richtig günstig Standleitungen her



## Lukasz (7. September 2006)

Hallo

Ich suche richtig Günstig eine Standleitung. Am besten Richtfunk etc. Oder auch Kabelnetz. Aber nicht für 500 € im Monat. 

Kennt ihr da Anbieter?


----------

